# www.onedailypick.com



## onedailypick (May 7, 2021)

*Website: www.onedailypick.com
Verified Records: onedailypick.blogabet.com*

ONE DAILY PICK: CONTACT@ONEDAILYPICK.COM​I am a very good tipster who in past 20 years developed the best skills in choosing the best winner in a day, without losing my temper, with patience, my knowledge becomes an important asset if you want to make money from betting.​*What sport do I bet ?*

I bet just on football (soccer)

H*ow many picks each month?*

Just 1 pick everyday

*What minimum odds?*

1.7 are  the lowest odds that I bet on

*How are the picks sent?*

Picks are sent via Email and whatsapp with 24 hours before start, each time at 20:00 CET

*What stats do I own on long time?*

On long time I achieve over 70% Success rate and over 20% Yield with an over 120% Return of investment

*How much cost 1 month subscription? *

One month subscription cost 99 Euro and as payment method I accept Paypal

*What are the requirements after each month?*

After each month I will have to achieve at least 20% yield or over 70% success rate.

_This is just an informal website, punters details and information will be used just for the purpose of this website and not for any other commercial use, each punter is on its own choose if he will want to subscribe to the informal purpose or not, there is no obligation on both sides whatsoever. _


----------

